# Harvest, What to do???



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi all, i have a 4 foot plant that has been flowering for 5 weeks i read alot about 8-10 weeks to flower, my issue is at week 5 i have almost all cloudy trichs, so is it possible that i will be ready to harvest a7 week 7???
seems to good to be true?? i do not know my strain as i recieved clones from a friend of my sister and we cant reach him.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

i say its time for a fixture dried nugget test. if it get's you high enough than harvest. a lil' testing never hurts!


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

i got indicas that have 2-3 weeks difference in flower maturity. i harvested one tues. evening that was super early, 45% amber, 65% cloudy, and the finger hash was super good.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

fixture dried???
does this mean pick a bud and let it dry under my grow light??


----------



## Growdude (Sep 5, 2008)

Ive got a strain that is ready at 7 weeks if you like the up beat high.

Let the trich's tell you, harvesting to early has a real negetive effect on potency.


----------



## clanchattan (Sep 5, 2008)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> fixture dried???
> does this mean pick a bud and let it dry under my grow light??


 
yep. dont use paper or plastic plates though.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

when i look at the trichs i find them easier to see on the tiny leaves growing out of the bud is this correct or do i need to look at the white thingys because i think there are trichs there too??


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2008)

How long will a nugget take to dry under my light, roughly?????????????


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 6, 2008)

bumpty bump bump


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Sep 6, 2008)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> How long will a nugget take to dry under my light, roughly?????????????


     roughly?????????? could be a day... could be two.... all just depends....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2008)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> when i look at the trichs i find them easier to see on the tiny leaves growing out of the bud is this correct


 
Correct


----------

